# Cannondale Lefty Jake neuwertig mit Restgarantie



## bluehotel (29. Dezember 2011)

Schaut mal hier ...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120835887823...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_515wt_1062

... oder hier

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/454758/cat/500


----------

